
New Wind Turbines Could Power Japan for 50 Years After a Single Typhoon - jmadsen
http://gizmodo.com/new-wind-turbines-could-power-japan-for-50-years-after-1787191781
======
jjcm
Sure there may be the energy in a single typhoon equivalent to Japan's power
usage for 50 years, but how do you store that energy? Sharp bursts of energy
just aren't as useful as sustained power generation.

This kinda just feels like a clickbait headline.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Better: "Solar cell could power human civilization for 1M years from one
second of light!" since the sun puts out that much power, total.

------
marze
Looks like The Onion has branched out into goofy wind power stories and
gizmodo picked it up.

Wind turbine power combined with solar is an unbeatable combo, but this isn't
the real thing.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
Gizmodo posting rubbish, who would have thought!

------
nprescott
Vertical axis wind turbines are pretty well studied, if less widely deployed
compared to HAWTs. Reading the article it isn't clear to me what they propose
that is fundamentally new or different from existing technology. There is
brief mention of:

 _> the speed of the blades can be adjusted to ensure they don’t spin out of
control during a storm._

But a VAWT relying on huge torque during a typhoon would still seem to require
huge investment into, well, typhoon-proofing. As is always the case with wind
power generation, the real issue is energy storage which isn't touched on at
all.

The entire article reads like fluff at best and clickbait at worst.

